# Looking for east bay route.



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe something with Redwood road? I have not done that before. I want something I haven't done, something 45-60 miles, 3k' climbing or less.

Routes I normally ride: 
Pinehurst, 3 bears, pig farm, Palomares, Diablo, Calveras, Mines Road


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Today I started in Pleasanton and did Dublin Canyon to Castro Valley to Redwood rd into Moraga, looped around St Mary's and came out in Walnut Creek and then returned on the boulevard back to Pton. About 55 miles, 2917 vertical.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Oakland zoo loop*



desmo13 said:


> Maybe something with Redwood road? I have not done that before. I want something I haven't done, something 45-60 miles, 3k' climbing or less.
> 
> Routes I normally ride:
> Pinehurst, 3 bears, pig farm, Palomares, Diablo, Calveras, Mines Road


35-60mi depending on where you start and finish. A boat load of elevation.
I live on Skyline and have 30+ years of grooves in this route.

Skyline south to Golf Links
Left into Oakland Zoo up hill and right at top down hill
Right on 106th
Left on Foothill
Left on MacArthur
Left on Estudillo
Right on Chabot
Left on Fairmont
Left on 7 Hills
Left on Walnut
Right on Proctor
Left on Rewood Rd
Right on South Pinehurst
Through to North Pinhurst
Right on Skyline
Right on Grizzley Peak
Right on Wildcat


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*norris canyon*

south on redwood to castro valley, short stretch on busy road (can't remember the name)to norris canyon, over the hill to Danville, back via olympic blvd, etc... weekdays not recommended due to traffic


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*+1 Norris Canyon*



deadleg said:


> south on redwood to castro valley, short stretch on busy road (can't remember the name)to norris canyon, over the hill to Danville, back via olympic blvd, etc... weekdays not recommended due to traffic


Crow Canyon to Norris Canyon - another EB staple


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you all.

I found this one:

walnut creek to dublin-castrovalley-Redwood, down Pinehurst to Moraga back to WC. Pretty good route?
Gets boring riding San Ramon BLVD so much, but it is a good warm up for the not so strong riders going with me. they can rest at traffic lights


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you normally start from WC? The route you are planning is good, but with early season riders maybe do it the other way to front load the climbing and give them the Blvd for an easier return on tired legs.

I stage from P-hill a lot. One of my favorites is to go out to Pig Farm, 3 bears, Wildcat Canyon, up past Tilden Golf course, Grizzly peak to Skyline down Pinehurst to Moraga St Marys back through WC to P-hill. About 50 miles with 4000+ ft of climbing.

Or go down the Blvd to Danville and head out Tassajara to Highland/Collier Canyon/Manning/Highland return to Tassajara/BH Rd to Diablo Rd ect return. 50+ miles about 1700 vertical.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You could start in WC and BART to Rockridge, then ride back via Tunnel/Skyline/Grizzly Peak, etc, and find a way to work Redwood in there... then continue east either via 3 Bears and Pig Farm or through Moraga...

You could meet up at Temescal in Oakland just on the west side of the Caldecott, then go up Tunnel to Skyline, down Golf Links and east on Lake Chabot to get to Redwood... up Redwood and down Joaquin Miller on back to Temescal. A ride like that would be a little over 40 miles with a little more hills (~3800 ft).


----------

